
Einstein's theory of relatively seen in action by astronomers - ColinWright
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/10019380/Einsteins-theory-of-relatively-seen-in-action-by-astronomers.html
======
qued
Not sure why this is making the rounds on the science sites. Orbital decay of
binary star systems due to gravitational radiation has been studied and
measured for decades.
<http://aspbooks.org/custom/publications/paper/328-0025.html>

